# How much longer? Help



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Daisy ff mini alpine
Due march 9th- day 145

How much longer could she go?

One minute she's up acting normal grazing then she will lay down, heavy breathing, I can see kid(s) moving like crazy, a little grunt here and there but just seems uncomfortable laying down.

Here are some pics- I don't know how to do ligaments. I've tried a ton of times but can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

It looks like her ligs are gone so I would say maybe 3 days?


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Ligs sunken, udder looks pretty tight, a little posty and steep-rumped. I'd say within a day.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Thank you! I think I'll die of anticipation if she goes another 3 days!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Lol. Sometimes they go as late as 155 days


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Even minis? I know there's a window but I always thought minis 145-150
Regulars 150-155 of course there are always exceptions. 

2 more does start there due dates tomorrow.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yes. 145-155 range for all breeds. Sometimes sooner, 141-142 and up for Minis. Minis tend to go closer to 145, standards closer to 150. But hey, with goats nothing is certain


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

This will be my 10th kidding and I've only missed 2. I don't want to miss it!!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Next up is Snow White her day 145 is tomorrow but this will be her 4th kidding so I know what to expect with her. Her udder fills up in 2 days so she is easy lol I know she still has at least 2 days because she is not filling yet.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

i say she will be due in the next day or two!!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Daisy's udder seems a bit tighter this morning. 








She is out grazing giving no signs at all 

However Angel is my last bred doe of these 4 today is her day 145 she is a full size alpine. Sh had no udder yesterday and this morning there was significant change. Last year she kidded a single doe on day 150, do you guys think she may go sooner thiS time?


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I say she will go the same time they normally do. The funny thing about labor is my doe Charlotte was pregnant and she was eating acting normal then the next thing I know is she's laying down and pushed twins out stood up cleaned them off then went back to grazing! Sometimes they act completely normal before they give birth others will show better signs like her daughter did when in labor.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Yes I had a doe last year do that too, no huge udder change, hanging out in the pasture perfectly normal then drops down and starts pushing!

For the last 20 mins or so daisy has left the heard, left the alfalfa, and is wandering alone- seems like she is looking for a spot. But who knows lol
Today is one of my sons birthday he is 6 years old today so it would be cool to have kids on his bday


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

She has isolated herself and is laying down. She seems totally miserable  keep dropping her head. Deer in the head lights look, I'm starting to get my hopes up


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

Sounds like your going to have more kids! And happy bday to your son!!!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

And..... she's up grazing


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

I'm convinced she is going to make it to day 155!!!!


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

keep an eye on her that's what my doe did and I was convinced that she wasn't going to give birth. I was leaving to go home and she began to push.


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

That face says she going to have them soon watch her closely. I just had a do kid that you could tell she was laboring and had just started getting pushy and when she got up and started eating 5 minutes later she went back to her spot and kidded.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

They always keep us guessing, don't they.

Doe code of honor.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

She has fooled me again!!! 

She was laying down, stretching/pushing (not the something's wrong kind), softly talking, tail swooshing. I thought ok finally here we go......
Then she's up and grazing again!!!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I think she will have it today! The pictures you just posted look as though she will. Try going in to see if she's dilated


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

I want to go in and pull the little brat out lol


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

How does her utter look? I'm not very good at judging.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Her mama gives me nearly a gallon a day. This year I'm going to try making cheese and soap.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

just now...then gets back up. I think I'll check her within the hour if something doesn't happen.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

She is walking really funky tail straight up


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Ok I think we're on!!!! 
She is definitely pushing. Just little baby pushes but her butt is coming up off the ground


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Definitely coming I see the sac


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

I told you she was going to how exciting!!!!!!!!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

We have a doe, so far.


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

yay!!!! if you can get her up and put your arms around her and place your hands right in front of her udder and bounce it you can feel if she has another one in there if you feel a hard object.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

It's all mushy, feels like it's filled with water. Nothing hard. She's a big baby


----------



## Lisalisa89 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ahhhh CONGRATS!!!!! Finallly and she has that stary eye gaze thing down lol


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

A single!!! don't worry youre still going to have your hands full


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Aww  Congrats!

She might have another. They can go an hour or more without having the next.


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

She is a hog!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Still waiting on the placenta


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

She is too stinking cute!!!! I'm already in love ️


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

I like singles for the mamas but I hate how they always favor one nipple and make the utters lopsided!!!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Placenta is out baby already peed so far everything is perfect


----------



## JK_Farms (Nov 12, 2016)

that's great! and you will have to teach her there is two sides


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Adorable


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

Well yesterday I posted pictures of Angels utter! She completely fooled me! No signs labor was soon other that that little bit of fill! Her utter is still not nearly as full as last year which was her ff! But she has plenty of milk! 
She delivered a single buckling at 4:00am!!!!


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties! I thought she delivered a single?


----------



## Tbs4life2000 (Mar 10, 2016)

Love the one on the left


----------



## jehouck8 (Mar 6, 2017)

She did. 12 hours later my next doe went into labor and also delivered a single.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats, they are all adorable.


----------

